# steering servo question?



## red rooster (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a xxx-t mf off road race truck.
The steering servo is a standard z270 jr racing model. The plastic gears stripped on its first run.

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what would be the best metal gear with ball bearings servo to buy? ( around $30-$70)

I don't think I need a digital servo, they seem to be pretty expensive.
I also don't know what to look for when they list standard, high torque, and high speed etc...?

I have a futaba s3003 servo that I wanted to use, but the servo saver coming out of the s3003 is on the opposite side as opposed to the z270 and I can't seem to make it work. I need one to replace the z270.


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

JRZ590MG: 850Z. TORQUE
SPEED.15
If you strip this one something is wrong with ur servo saver or something is binding really bad.
price 39.99

HITEC645MG
ABOUT THE SMAE SPECS. AS THE ABOVE JR SERVO
PRICE 39.99


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

You only have to take the servo saver off the Futaba and flip it around. 

In servos you get what you pay for. But you should not be stripping gears unless you are subjecting your truck to severe punishment. 

I have always liked the JR4735, but it has plastic gears, have never stripped one in 10+ years of using them in T3, TC3, XX-CR, and Enforcer.


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

Yes I also run the 4735 in my truck and have never had any problems with it.
I think its been in there for about 3 yrs. now..I tried a few in others servo's that were faster and stronger but I keep putting the 4735 back in it.It just feels like it drives and handles better with this servo in it..


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

For your truck I agree with Pitbull.590 mg


----------



## red rooster (Nov 29, 2004)

:wave: Thanks for all the help.
I reversed the servo saver on the futaba servo and after about 6 or 7 times trying to get the splines lined up exactly to center the steering, I think I finally got it. 
I also found that I had to program the servo reversing on my jr xr2 transmitter from norm to rev in order for it to work.
Thanks again for all the help everybody!


----------

